# The Palm Restaurant



## cunningplan (Oct 16, 2013)

Over the last few years I have passed this place going to meetings in Rugby, the first time it was a pub and then something else, then at the beginning of the year it was burnt down. Today I had one of those meetings and wanted to see if it was still there. When I passed this morning it was pouring down and due to traffic I was a bit pushed for time.
I came out the meeting to glorious sunshine and decided to take a look. If you know the place, its on a dual carriageway so I had to pass it, go right around a roundabout and back again. 
As it was rush hour and there were cars everywhere I only was in there less than 20 minutes but managed to grab 80 photos (75 used on flickr) http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157636632147413/
I called it The Palm Restaurant as they were the first thing I saw as I passed.





It was a smart looking place, pity to see it like this 




















A bit too late for this




















Behind the bars


----------



## chrisw (Oct 16, 2013)

Great pictures, I used to go there when it was the Dun Cow pub. A bit of history here:-

http://www.thefreelibrary.com/ARSONISTS+DESTROY+FORMER+NIGHTCLUB.-a0256563122


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 16, 2013)

What a mess. 
But great stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 17, 2013)

I thought it was the other building down the road which was the night club, but it was this place and the other a café. Here's a little info I found this morning.
"they would pass, or might call in at, one of two landmark buildings near to Stretton-on-Dunsmore
One was the historic Dun Cow public house, the other was Bob's (or Cyril's) Cafe
The Dun Cow ceased to be a pub, becoming a restaurant and later a nightclub
Both buildings fell derelict after closing in the 1990s, and the Goji (Dun Cow) was attacked by arsonists last year
Meanwhile, Bob's Cafe is now going to be rebuilt as a car sales business"


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 17, 2013)

Really looks like one near me that was recently demoed too! 
Great photos, cheers for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 17, 2013)

Crikey thats well trashed,ace photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Malcog (Oct 18, 2013)

I stopped for a pint there in 1987 on route from London to Coventry. I remeber the cafe next door, they did a brilliant bacon/toast/mushrooms & coffee for a quid.


----------



## Catmandoo (Oct 19, 2013)

No way!! I've been here before, and the motel just down the road from this (next to the garage less than a quarter of a mile away). The motel is now being developed into something or another.... Recently seen some construction work on the go when I passed by a few months back.

This place is pretty shagged though....
Nice report.


----------



## fleydog (Oct 20, 2013)

Fabulous set! I wonder if the speed of your visit added to the quality somehow?


----------



## redrum77 (Oct 21, 2013)

nice set of photos i never knew that the uk had so many derelict places to see


----------

